# managing school



## jerryberry (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi. I am 10 years old and wonder if anyone has good advice about handling their school day. I find sitting down in class for a long periods of time really hard.


----------



## Tinkerhell (Dec 25, 2002)

Ask your parents to take you to a Doctor and try to get some medicine that will help you through the day.


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

Also, if your school doesn't know, you should tell them. They can put you on something called a 504 plan. This is so you can leave the room when you need to without asking, or use the nurse's office. Also, I know this is an issue in elementary school, but sucking on peppermint helps. If you could get a 504 plan, there's a good chance you'd be able to use mints. Good luck, and let us know.


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

ya know,ive been thinking about these things for a while. since you're in elementary school (and they dont have as strict of rules as highschool does) you could see if you can get out of some classes to take a walk. what i mean is... only getting out of light academic classes such as phy ed or art classes. if there is anyone who you know who stays home during the day or can come and pick you up, they can take you somewhere (parks, home to relax for a little while, somewhere to get up and walk around). maybe someone can come pick you up during lunch so you can take a breather. if not you should tell your principle or counselor about your IBS problem or give them a pamphlet on it so they understand what you're going through. tell them its better for you if you can get up and take a walk around every once in a while. dunno, maybe its a dumb idea, but thats what i would do.


----------

